# Edge....Ledge????



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Are these areas the same?????

Would you please share some numberrs with me????

I now have confidence in my Yamaha to go there.........................

TIA


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

probably not.... there is some ledges out by greens hole and some by what they call the 306 hole... 306 hole is a couple miles south of the joseph meek


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I still have not gotten any GPS numbers......... It can't be such a secret.....

TIA


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Do a search on here and you will find TONS of numbers and informationalong the Edge.... it's a laaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge area (check out your map and bathymetry charts, look at the contour lines about 25 miles out of Destin, where the waterdepthsincrease,known as the Edge), go out with some starter numbers here, and as you are messing around, you will also find your own spots to mark. =)

You metioned "ledge" - You can find ledges along the Edge to fish.

Hope that helps in some way....


----------

